# OOPS.....Auger backwards!



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

Back in August or September I posted pics of a snowblower I picked up for $35 that was in pieces and missing a motor. I repowered with a motor I had, but this was my first attempt at anything like this. Well we had oour first decent snow in Chicago and I couldn't wait to use the BEAST. Hmm, started fine, went into my first pile of snow and noticed very little snow coming out of discharge chute....then I noticed snow building to the outter edges of the blower....YEP...I'm an idiot...augers reversed and on wrong side. 

I dissasembled and switched them around...WOW, this thing threw snow, slush, ice, and small dogs. For PETA members I did not use on any animals.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I made the same mistake when I painted mine. In my case I noticed it the same day. I do have a heated garage though, so it wouldn't have been a huge issue.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I cant say that i have ever done it. I do understand when you get a machine in pieces it's easy to make that mistake. When I dissasemble my machines i mark them just to make sure 

Also taking pictures before help in assembly.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Assembly issues*

There's the old saying 'Bag and Tag'. May not prevent issues but definitely can help reduce them. I use alot of masking tape and marker on big things, baggies and notes inside the bag, and add alot of pictures too.

We've all done something like that, whether augers, bearings, bushings etc. It's a learning experience, so long as you don't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

If nothing else it's great for a laugh and allows you to polk fun at yourself. I haven't done that yet but I did come close a couple of times, so it's easily done. Don't let your wife know, you'll never hear the end of it.

Try firing up an engine and forgetting to put oil in it. I did that once many moons ago on a Lincoln flat head welder. Thank goodness we had a oil pressure sensor and shut the engine down.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

JerryJ said:


> Try firing up an engine and forgetting to put oil in it. I did that once many moons ago on a Lincoln flat head welder. Thank goodness we had a oil pressure sensor and shut the engine down.


We had a guy hear last year put a new engine on a snowblower and fill it up with oil. Now if only he would have remembered to put the oil cap back on before starting it. Luckily for him the low oil sensor saved the engine.

On the bright side he had some nice pictures of his garage wall. Complete with cartoon style outlines where all his rakes and shovels used to be.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

****, when I bought my Craftsman garden tiller, I noticed that it pulled to one side like crazy and not till well.... I check out the front tines and found that I had 2 "lefts" on the machine....and no "right" tine unit..... The store quickly replaced mine and the guy said that he bets there will be another guy in shortly with 2 right tines on his.... I guess they put them together in the back room and some young kid messed up..hehehe

We had a good laught out of it...

James


----------

